# nauraa vitsille/itsellesi // tapausta // pelle...?



## Jagorr

Hei. Missä on ero sijojen käytöksessä? 
Nauraako lapsi pellelle vai pelleä?
Kiitos!


----------



## Määränpää

Minusta "nauraa x:ää" ei tarkoita varsinaista hahahahaha-ääntä vaan yleisesti humoristista puhetta jonka aiheena on x. "Nauraa x:lle" voi tarkoittaa kumpaa vain.


----------



## Malakias

"Nauraa pelleä" tai ylipäätään "nauraa x:ää" on virheellistä suomea. Puhekielessä sitä voi ehkä joku käyttää, jos ei muutenkaan välitä tai osaa puhua korrektia suomea, kuten esimerkiksi saatanan hesalaiset tai turkulaiset, joiden vinksahtanutta kielioppia kuunnellessa räjähtää pää.
Oikeasti pitää siis sanoa "nauraa pellelle", ei "nauraa pelleä". Samoin pitää sanoa "nauraa tapaukselle", ei "nauraa tapausta".


----------



## Määränpää

Nyt mä kyl jouduin käydä tarkistaa tän _Kielitoimiston sanakirjast_, mis kummiski yleensä on jotkut merkinnät ei-suositeltujen ilmausten kohal, ja siel "nauraa jtak." esitettii iha neutraalisti ilman mitää virhemerkintöi


----------



## Jagorr

Keskustelu on kiihtynyt


----------

